# Hybrid Snowblower



## mete (Feb 7, 2014)

As I left the Honda dealer the other day I saw a machine with the word HYBRID on it.I asked what's that ?? He said that a hybrid engined snow blower , it's only $ 10,000 !! 
I suppose you could say to your neighbors that you're greener than they are. 

Feel free to comment on this !


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a gas/electric hybrid the gas engine powers the augers and impeller as well as an onboard 24v generator, the tracks are powered by dual electric motors.

It's similar in a sense to a diesel/electric locomotive.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

spend $10,000 to save $2 worth of gas a year..
and yes, some people will do it!
strange days indeed..

Of course, once you get into the realm of a $10,000 snowblower, I dont think anyone pretends its about "saving gas"..
People will buy it, just because they can! 

There is no logical reason for owning a Ferrari, the only reason anyone buys one is: "because I can"..
nothing wrong with that I guess..it's their money..
If I choose to spend $200 on a model train locomotive (and I do!  I wont begrudge anyone their $10,000 snowblower..
it's all relative..

Scot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The Honda HS1336is ("Hybrid") is electric start, and has twin full-size automotive 12V batteries. One slick feature is you can use battery power to drive the electric track motors without having to run/start the engine. Nice safe way to transport it in/out of the garage, or take a shortcut through indoors to get to the work area.

I was the snowblower planning guy for a while, introduced this model a few years ago at a New England dealer meeting. It was way cool driving it though the long hallways of the conference hotel, and all you could hear was the tracks-on-carpet and a soft whine from the motors.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well its time to get a new bicycle so even the new non hybrid honda ( and everyother brand ) snowblowers will be taking a back seat for some time until i get my new bianchi


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very Cool, 

Tracks and steering, the best of both worlds. A dealer in WI had a new one marked down in the $7300 range. Now if I only had a bigger drive way, or it might be cheaper to move to Florida.





 
Ken


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> $10,000.00?? That's just laughable. There's a sucker born every minute and sure 'nuff, somebody is gonna buy this pile of insanity and tell everybody how they're saving the planet.


They're not designed to (nor do they) put out fewer emissions than a conventional unit.



sscotsman said:


> spend $10,000 to save $2 worth of gas a year..


It's not designed to (nor will it) save gas.

The whole idea behind using a gas/electric setup is to eliminate the drive belt for the tracks and the hydrostatic transmission.

As I said earlier it's the same idea behind a diesel electric locomotive. For those unaware the diesel engine does nothing but turn a generator which in turn powers the electric motors which drive the wheels.

These machines aren't really intended for home owners, some will buy them, but they're really designed for commercial use.

There's one for sale near me, 3 years old for $6000. It's somewhat tempting at that price but more than I can afford.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> They're not designed to (nor do they) put out fewer emissions than a conventional unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, its all about eliminating mechanical and machined parts. It looks like Honda did a really good job of it too. When I looked at them in fall of 2013 they where running between $7300 and $8300. The ability to have independent control of the tracks should catch on and maybe become the future for all tracked blowers. With higher volume manufacturing, Gas/Electric can be cheaper to build. Honda might have a winner here when the price starts to come down, but they did make a mistake when they chose to call it a hybrid. That's just plain confusing to the average shopper.

Ken


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Anything over $300.00 and it'll have to do the dishes for the wife and mow the lawn too. I'm cheap. ( not really, just careful. I'll spend what is necessary to do what needs done.) Really though, ten grand? I seriously don't get it. I'd buy a truck with a plow (used of course) before tossing ten grand into a single purpose machine. At least the truck could do something else in the off season.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a pretty slick machine! Although I do prefer the non-US version better, as they have exposed augers. 

....BUT, the million dollar question -IS-......Do you have to walk at the snails pace in order for it to not exceed the bucket capacity? 

<duckin' and runnin'>


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Anything over $300.00 and it'll have to do the dishes for the wife and mow the lawn too. I'm cheap. ( not really, just careful. I'll spend what is necessary to do what needs done.) Really though, ten grand? I seriously don't get it. I'd buy a truck with a plow (used of course) before tossing ten grand into a single purpose machine. At least the truck could do something else in the off season.


 garden tractor with a mower and snowblower attachment
TORO TRACTOR W/ SNOWBLOWER
and change leftover for a vacation


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Really though, ten grand? I seriously don't get it. I'd buy a truck with a plow (used of course) before tossing ten grand into a single purpose machine. At least the truck could do something else in the off season.


It's a niche market. There are places where a plow or a tractor with a blower just isn't practical. Honda doesn't sell a lot of these but it's sort of a flagship model. GM doesn't sell many corvettes either, but they show off what GM can do.



detdrbuzzard said:


> garden tractor with a mower and snowblower attachment
> TORO TRACTOR W/ SNOWBLOWER
> and change leftover for a vacation


I've put a fair amount of blowers on lawn tractors, most of them don't work all that well. If you have a heavy enough tractor and a good 2 stage unit they're not bad, but they tend to get stuck pretty easily


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Looks like a pretty slick machine! Although I do prefer the non-US version better, as they have exposed augers.
> 
> ....BUT, the million dollar question -IS-......Do you have to walk at the snails pace in order for it to not exceed the bucket capacity?
> 
> <duckin' and runnin'>


 
JR,

This is the only Honda unit stocked with a 14" impeller, not sure how they gear the impeller but with the tracs powered by battery the full force of the engine is "available". Looks like the real deal. Maybe they are holding out for the highest bidder!!!!


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Actually the main components should be engine, generator, servos, and servo controller. All of these have been around for a long time now. Servo motors have been dependably used now for 20 years or more. (Most wash machines use servo motors now days.) Using servo motors in snow blowers like Honda is doing, could make tracks more main stream.

"Hats off to Honda" for taking some proven and dependable components and assembling them into a one machine that should be considered class leading. In the process they are probably eliminating a couple of hundred machined and fabricated parts. All positive qualities. (Unless someone is a machinist that is.)  

Now Honda is charging enough for it, to make up for the low volume of that unique customer. So I wouldn't pat them on the back just to much. 

If we can get some competitor to build smaller model with less niceties on it. Bam... we now have good horse race, and hopefully lower prices.

Ken


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

ken53 said:


> The ability to have independent control of the tracks should catch on and maybe become the future for all tracked blowers.


i honestly didn't know that all tracked blowers didn't have independent control. How do you turn them? Just muscle them around?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, an ice base help too.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

dbert said:


> i honestly didn't know that all tracked blowers didn't have independent control. How do you turn them? Just muscle them around?


Some have triggers that releases the power to the track of your choice. 
Some have axles that automatically releases power to both tracks when the operator swings the blower to start a turn. These all help some but not much. 

Then there are those that actually still use old fashion straight axles. 

Like db9938 said, ice can be your friend when using tracks, especially with straight axles. 

This servo motor thing has great potential when it becomes affordable.

Ken


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess that these machines will be so rare, because of their expense, and size, that in 15-20 years they will be the equivalent of what you found dbert. It is no doubt a beast, that some of us will make our "unicorn." (insert cheesy _Gone in Sixty Seconds_ quote here)

As some have pointed out already, at this price point, new or used, it is approaching or surpassing the cost of a compact utility tractor. There may indeed be a certain reason that someone may need what this machine offers, but that has to be a very limited. I would suspect that it would be outside of the average homeowner needs and price.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I guess if you are willing to pay the price is the real question.In Canada a 724 track model goes for 3800 bucks.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

I would like to hear what any of you think you would pay for one of these with 2.5 years use, if you were in need of a large snowblower. Thanks.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Edit: I didn't have anything productive to say so I didn't say it.

My bad, sorry.

k:


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*94EG8*: I remember reading about it when it first came out. Kudo's to you Robert. I think it is the easiest way to independently run the tracks. Electric instead of mechanical. I was hoping that early adopters would pay, and then drive the price down for people like me. But it doesn't seem to have caught on.

*Robert*: Maybe Honda should turn the telescope around and make a minature version and sell more of them to introduce the concept and buy market share. 

*hsblowersfan*: Have you thought about using this set up for your tracked riding machine and ditching the zeroturn mower setup? 

IMHO, this is the way to go with tracks.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

I think that Honda really messed up with the use of the term "hybrid". Though accurate, I think that the main goal was performance. I would never buy one new, but I am considering a used one. I am thinking I might pay $4,000 if the seller would take that. More opinions?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

mmm said:


> I think that Honda really messed up with the use of the term "hybrid". Though accurate, I think that the main goal was performance. I would never buy one new, but I am considering a used one. I am thinking I might pay $4,000 if the seller would take that. More opinions?



Exactly what I was thinking, word hybrid is getting confused for being environmentally friendly/less emissions etc. I think the goal was to be able to move the machine around without having to start it up plus using the electric power to fill in the motor's performance gaps.

Also, the machine, if left in auto mode, can adjust throttle/output depending on how much load is on the blower. 


MMM: There was a used one for sale on CG a few days ago for $6000 :smiley-confused009:


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*3m: *Beyond my means, but if you could get one for $4K I think that would be a smokin' deal. Please start a thread on your experience using it if you buy it.

*3m* and *JnC*: I agree "hybrid" is weak and therefore stupid when applied to a working tool. "Gas/Electric" (harking back to "Diesel/Electric") is much better. *Robert* are you getting any of this?

BTW, my uncle was a Dodge mechanic and worked at a shop called the Electric Garage Company in Woodland, CA:

"The Electric Garage Company was founded by Elmer Armfield, William Dahler, and Hampton Roberts, and was the first automotive garage in Woodland. The garage building was constructed in 1912 on a large one-half-block lot, and was expanded in 1918 to roughly double its size. It originally sold and repaired Studebaker electric wagons that were manufactured in Placerville. The business later expanded to sell Cadillac and La Salle brand automobiles. At its height in the 1920s the company employed 31 workers, making it the largest employer in the city." 

Woodland News - Woodland Record

It was not until I was an adult that I realized that there used to be cars in the late 1800's early 1900's which were not gasoline powered but electric.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

E350 said:


> *hsblowersfan*: Have you thought about using this set up for your tracked riding machine and ditching the zeroturn mower setup?
> 
> IMHO, this is the way to go with tracks.


I think It may get quite complicated, but If I get the support from members that know about it I may consider taking that route 
It would really be unique then..... a 46-54" ride-on tracked "hybrid....realy gas-electric" snowblower.
We'll see when I finally get to it. 

What I do not like about the Honda set up is that you can only use the blower on electric mode to be driven 2-3 minutes.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks like it is a done deal for $4,000, contingent upon inspection of course. I am cringing at paying that much for any snowblower, but hope that I will be pleased enough with the machine to forget it.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Amen to that Joe! LOL There isn't enough cool factor there if I lived in the Yukon...... I could buy a lot of used machines and throw them away and still be well under 10K


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*3m*: Ignore what the members are saying about the price. 60% off is a great deal. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mmm said:


> Looks like it is a done deal for $4,000, contingent upon inspection of course. I am cringing at paying that much for any snowblower, but hope that I will be pleased enough with the machine to forget it.


Get me the full serial number, and I can look-up some history on it for you.

It should be "SBAJ-5XXXXXX" 

All Honda 2-stage machines come with a 36-month warranty, _which is transferable_ to new owners. 

Finally, if you would send me a private message with your name, address, and the full serial number, I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you. Note that if you have some factory warrant remaining, you aren't required to obtain warranty service, but it will go faster if you do need it.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Robert. I will see if I can get that from the seller. I have a question that probably only you could answer. This is actually an HSS1336i. The Honda website shows the current model as HSS1336iAS. The owners manual from the same site is titled for the HSS1336i, which causes me to think there may be little or no difference between the two model designations. Do you happen to know? Thanks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sure Robert will reply, but I believe the AS simply signifies that it is for the USA market (A) with electric start (S).


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks, that is good news.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mmm said:


> The Honda website shows the current model as HSS1336iAS. The owners manual from the same site is titled for the HSS1336i, which causes me to think there may be little or no difference between the two model designations. Do you happen to know? Thanks.


Yes, exact same model. it's a long and boring story why the model names may appear slightly different, but in this case, there has only ever been one version of the HSS1336 sold by Honda in the USA. 

Before it was launched here, it had been a popular "small" frame snow blower in Japan and Northern Europe.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Robert. 

I plan to pick this thing up tomorrow. I am buying this mainly for my driveway which extends over 600' not including the turnabout area in front of the garage. However, I also have extensive areas of deck all around the house (which I just shoveled). I am wondering if using ATV ramps to get this 500+lb thing up the deck steps would be a good idea. Any words of wisdom from anyone?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I know I can run mine up steps with no issues, you are in a completely different league with that beast. Pictures when you get it though.


----------

